# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Soft Exosuits, Harvard Biodesign Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts

## Airicist

Developer - Harvard Biodesign Lab

Home page - biodesign.seas.harvard.edu/soft-exosuits

----------


## Airicist

A Lightweight Soft Exosuit for Gait Assistance 

 Published on Jun 21, 2013




> Targeting a specific set of applications where a wearer needs some partial assistance from a robot, Researchers from the Harvard Biodesign Lab are pursuing a new paradigm: the use of soft clothing-like "exosuits." An exosuit does not contain any rigid elements, so the wearer's bone structure must sustain all the compressive forces normally encountered by the body -- plus the forces generated by the exosuit. The suit, which is composed primarily of specially designed fabrics, can be significantly lighter than an exoskeleton since it does not contain a rigid structure. It also provides minimal restrictions to the wearer's motions, avoiding problems relating to joint misalignment. Ongoing work to optimize the suit design and make it portable is funded by DARPA's Warrior Web Program.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA Tests Battery Powered Exoskeletons on Real Soldiers

Published on Sep 22, 2015




> Deep in the woods in Maryland, the U.S Army is testing exoskeletons that can lighten the load that soldiers carry. Read more:
> 
> "DARPA Tests Battery-Powered Exoskeletons on Real Soldiers"
> Deep in the woods in Maryland, the U.S. Army is testing exoskeletons that can lighten the load that soldiers carry
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> September 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable robots make walking easier

Published on Jan 19, 2017




> A lightweight textile exosuit reduces the energy needed to walk by nearly a quarter and could be used to assist elderly people or stop soldiers tiring.


"Stretchy robotic suit reduces energy used to walk by 23 per cent"

by Chelsea Whyte
January 18, 2017

----------

